# Fishing with Cable



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I am trying to fish a cable line down a wall. I have the hole drilled in my top plate from the attic, but when I try and fish the line down the wall I am being stopped about half way down the wall by a piece of wood. I am pretty sure it is a horizontal brace/spacer between my studs. I have one of those flexible fiberglass extension rods and I know it is wood of some type and it is stopping me about 1/2 way down. Does anybody have any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

This will do the trick. GREENLEE 9/16" DIAMETER HOLE FLEXIBLE DRILL BIT
http://milo.com/greenlee-916-diameter-hole-flexible-drill-bit You can buy them at Home Depot or Lowes in the electrical section or online.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, I will have to measure how deep in the wall I have to go. It is going to be real close.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

If you have enough over head clearence on the top plate where your hole is you can use a paddel bit and the extentions they make for them. I had the same problem and it took 6 extintions to get down to the cross brace. I would loan them to you but they fell out of the drill when the bit went through the cross brace and there still in the wall of a house i dont own anymore.:headknock

Jason


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

dieselmaker, took the words right out of my mouth.Barbarian,they do sell longer bits try 
Houston
7425 Pinemont Business Center

Houston TX 77040
United States of America








713-861-9418







713-861-9986


----------

